

Travel + Hackernews = Art Sumo - volandovengo

After 4 years working for the man and reading hackernews religiously, I decided to quit my cushy day job and create Art Sumo while working from the road.  I am happy to announce that I am launching ArtSumo.com today.<p>I would be glad to answer any questions from fellow hackers over email - naysawn@artsumo.com.<p>www.artsumo.com
======
tjsnyder
I can't find anything about the purpose of the site or what it is for outside
of "hacker news and travel." If you want people to sign up, you should be a
bit more convincing.

~~~
kcros
I'm thinking Naysawn might be trying to pull a "hipster" here--the site that
got 10,000+ signups without people really knowing what it was about. Curiosity
can be a powerful motivator.

~~~
vertr
The site is daily deals for art. Screenshot:
[https://img.skitch.com/20110504-qapc7hwhpyaf2gapbg67bd375e.j...](https://img.skitch.com/20110504-qapc7hwhpyaf2gapbg67bd375e.jpg)

~~~
nametoremember
Ah, I thought it was a travel site.

------
sktrdie
This is just some pictures and a login form, you gotta be kidding me with all
the points! I've posted interesting things on open-source software I've
implemented, and barely got a couple of points. I'm jealous!

------
JonLim
Signed up, looking forward to trying it out.

However, once you sign up for the waiting list, you seem to be locked out of
the About page, which would have been nice to see again.

Just making sure you knew! Thanks.

~~~
volandovengo
Thanks for the heads up Jon.

------
sebkomianos
Maybe you should give us HN folks a few codes to get in earlier?

I shared on fb and twitter nevertheless, sounds and looks interesting.

~~~
volandovengo
Hey Seb - you should now have access. Thanks for tweeting it out :).

------
aaronbrethorst
Looks interesting. Can you say more about it? What made you build this? How
did you build this? What's your revenue model?

~~~
volandovengo
Thanks! I can't say much right now but will do a full disclosure tomorrow.

------
brianbreslin
clickable <http://www.artsumo.com>

------
jasonmkey
Would like to learn more. Is this a daily deal site?

------
tutu
awesome, good for you. Where were you working before, and why'd you decide to
leave?

~~~
volandovengo
I was at good old MS (please don't hate me for it). I wanted to travel more
and have my own business so, I made the jump.

------
brianbreslin
question, what made you decide on the name?

~~~
volandovengo
getting a good and cheap domain name is a real pain! I liked ArtSumo but also
consider painthut, dailypaint, and theworldpaints. what do you prefer?

~~~
brianbreslin
i think i like dailypaint better. artsumo reminds me of appsumo

------
v0ter
rad, great idea

~~~
volandovengo
thanks!

------
vertr
After getting into the site, and seeing that's basically App Sumo for Art, I'm
a bit torn.

The name seems really off considering there is already a company with a very
similar name in the daily deals space. Also, I feel like by using such a
similar name you set my expectations for design and functionality much higher
(and they were let down).

Seeing as you are running a daily deals site, why do you need the invites
system? I would think that you would want to reap the HN traffic and launch
traffic instead of coercing people to invite their friends.

------
vertr
How about passing some invites out to HN users?

~~~
volandovengo
Good idea! I don't have anything set up right now but if you email me, I'll
give you an account.

------
Jd
Paintings and photographs are not the same.

